# Bad Bass Champs info.



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

You can always tell when winter breaks around my house, phone starts ringing and e-mails coming, all wanting fishing information. Even though I "retired" from being a tournament director at the conclusion of the Lakes Trail championship last fall, I guess not everyone has heard the news. Thats OK, I knew it would take awhile to phase out completely. Many are asking what I know about several trails out there. First off all the trails in NE Ohio are being run by quality people. You can't really make a bad choice. What it all boils down to is your preference of schedule and what price can you afford. The majority of inquiries have been about Bad Bass Champs and what I know about Mike and Dan. Seems with the economy still down etc, folks are lookin for value (affordable price and good payout) with their decision. Mike and Dan are both quiet types (till ya get to know them), hard working professional people who have both been around fishing tournaments for nearly 30 years. Mike and I fished our first tournament together back in 82 after meeting each other at work, and have been friends ever since. So there ya have it!
I hope this helps others who may have had the same questions about this particular trail and its directors. I can tell you this, the integrity is there if that is important to you. I plan to fish several of their events this season. For schedule and information, check them out at: www.badbasschamps.com
or can be found at: www.dobass.com
see ya on the water
PS Season opener just around the corner (March 28th at Portage). Better go out and clear all the huntin gear off the deck of my boat!


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Can't agree with you more louie; i fish that trail and can't beat it for the money. Well run and great bunch of guys.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Still lookin for my first bite. Unless things change before Sun, I'll be a contributor instead of a recipient! 
Always look forward to the first tournament of the year regardless!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well its going tobe a tough bit for you boys this weekend but fish will come in i was there sat,and got 6 bass the best was 2.5 .we sure didn't need this dam snow but that's Ohio well good luck to all you boys on Sunday and have a safe and good time,


----------

